# No FPS change with x800Pro in UT2K4



## Steve63 (Sep 3, 2004)

I must be retarded or something....   

When I run ATITool 22, I can test it on the tools 3d screen, but get no FPS change in UT2004.  It's the same at default, 515/558, 529/575.   

I'm running DX9c Cat4.8 on my x800Pro.  Am I missing something or what??  Again it OC's fine in the tool and its 3d window, but not in UT2004.  My vsync is off so that's not the issue.  My FPS in the tools 3d window is default=300fps, 515/558=360fps, 529/575=380.

Why is there no change in the actual game?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Allmighty (Sep 3, 2004)

Steve63 said:
			
		

> I must be retarded or something....
> 
> When I run ATITool 22, I can test it on the tools 3d screen, but get no FPS change in UT2004.  It's the same at default, 515/558, 529/575.
> 
> ...



UT is hardly CPU limited, there wont be more fps when adding core/memspeed


----------



## Steve63 (Sep 3, 2004)

Are you saying it's the actual CPU (not vpu/gpu) that is limiting my FPS in the game?  It's a P4-3.0E. 

So what games would I see an increased FPS with using the ATITool to overclock?


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 3, 2004)

there isn't a perfomance Jump with an OCed Gpu....it's the Cpu Limitation....


----------



## Steve63 (Sep 3, 2004)

OK, that makes sense.  I'll overclock the CPU and see what happens.

Even if the CPU overclock works, that still means that I should crank up the video settings in the game too.  

I'll ask again, what current games are more GPU intensive then UT2004?

-Thanks for the insight.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 4, 2004)

take a look at doom3!!   I've OCed my x800proVivo@XT .....with poorly pro Clock i get with 1600x1200,noAA,8AF on High, 46fps....with a clock setting of 540_565 i become very playable 56fps..

Or you can see a GPU based Game with FarCry...

At all you can say, that often Games with the Quake3 Engine, UnrealWarfare Engine are having this CPU Limitation.. 
A good Example is Call of Duty...its the Q3 Engine working...with a good CPU like over 3Ghz you can´t see more perfomance as like a 9800pro!

The newer Games like Doom3 needs a lot of GPU Power..
But you can see, that you'll getting sometimes a higher perfomance with a fast Ram clock in comparison to the GPU clock.....
With older GraphicsCards like the 9800 series it was working otherwise...but the new Cards like x800 oder GF6800 are having more Power from a high clocked Ram...  

GrEEtz


----------

